# Rambos Trail adventures 2018



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

For some reason i can't get youtube link to work.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Judging by the double mane and the glimpse of neck I get ...


... is Rambo a Flufflinger, by chance?


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Judging by the double mane and the glimpse of neck I get ...
> 
> 
> ... is Rambo a Flufflinger, by chance?


Nope he AQHA gelding only part of his mane is on both sides. Some pictures of our ride today one is the fish hatchery found a trail that take us out behind it. My youngest daughter was riding with me she's on her black Qh gelding.


----------

